# Επιτροπή πρωτοβουλίας κατοίκων Εξαρχείων



## Elsa (May 30, 2008)

Για την Cythère που την χαλάει η παρουσία των αστυνομικών δυνάμεων στα Εξάρχεια! :)
Από την Επιτροπή πρωτοβουλίας κατοίκων Εξαρχείων:
Παρασκευή 30 Μαίου 2008
_Στις 6μ.μ. μαζευόμαστε στην Πλατεία για μια ειρηνική πορεία κι αφισοκόλληση κατά της αστυνομοκρατίας στα Εξάρχεια. Μετά τις 8.30 μουσικές κάθε είδους θα γεμίσουν την Πλατεία! Μαθητές απ΄ τη γειτονιά θα παίξουν hip hop, το συγκρότημα Lost bodies punk και στο τέλος Οι Περαστικοί ρεμπέτικα και νησιώτικα τραγούδια! Να είμαστε όλοι παρόντες!_


----------



## cythere (May 30, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ, Έλσα, που μου το θύμισες! Το είχα ξεχάσει τελείως!


----------



## zephyrous (May 30, 2008)

Και στις 20.30, όσοι πάνε στη συγκέντρωση, αλλά δεν θέλουν να παρευρεθούν στη συναυλία, μπορούν να έρθουν στη συζήτηση για τη Μακεδονία, στο κοινωνικό κέντρο Nosotros.


----------



## zephyrous (May 31, 2008)

Πολύς κόσμος στην πλατεία για την πρώτη συγκέντρωση, αλλά τα "τρελά αγόρια" κατέβηκαν ακόμη πιο χαμηλά χτες το βράδυ, σε σημείο να κάνουν ακόμη και σωματικό έλεγχο με φακούς (πιο χαμηλά, πιο χαμηλά, τρελά αγόρια) σε περαστικούς από τη συμβολή Χαριλάου Τρικούπη και Ναυαρίνου! Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν τα ταξί, ώρες-ώρες.
Εξαιρετικά επιτυχημένη η εκδήλωση του Nosotros, όπου η συζήτηση κράτησε μέχρι... τη 1 μετά τα μεσάνυχτα! Άντε, και η επόμενη μάζωξη του φόρουμ να γίνει στα Εξάρχεια...


----------



## Elsa (May 31, 2008)

Μπράβο, πάντα τέτοια!
Τα τρελά αγόρια από το πρωί ήταν πολύ ανήσυχα, μας είχαν τρελάνει με το πηγαινέλα τους, κάτι ακούστηκε για ληστεία στην Εθνική Εξαρχείων. 


zephyrous said:


> σε σημείο να κάνουν ακόμη και σωματικό έλεγχο με φακούς



Μεγεθυντικούς; 
Πέρασα μάλλον νωρίς για τα δεδομένα της εκδήλωσης και δεν είδα πολύ κόσμο. Δυστυχώς, δεν προλάβαινα να κάτσω άλλο, έτσι έχασα και το ...ψάξιμο.


----------



## cythere (May 31, 2008)

Το πιο γελοίο είναι, ότι κατεβαίνοντας προς πλατεία γύρω στις 20:00, κοντά στο ΑΤ Εξαρχείων, στην Ιπποκράτους, υπήρχαν παρκαρισμένα: η γνωστή κλούβα, ένα πυροσβεστικό (!) κι ένα ασθενοφόρο (!!!). Δεν έχω δει ποτέ ασθενοφόρο και πυροσβεστικό εκεί, ούτε στην επέτειο της 17Ν, ούτε στις πορείες των Α.
Πρώτη σκέψη που πέρασε απ' το μυαλό μου: γίνονται μπάχαλα. Δεύτερη σκέψη: προπαγάνδα και εκφοβισμός στο μεγαλείο τους.
Για την ιστορία, μπάχαλα δεν έγιναν.


----------



## stathis (Jun 2, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Άντε, και η επόμενη μάζωξη του φόρουμ να γίνει στα Εξάρχεια...


Αν γίνει στα Εξάρχεια, θα έρθεις, γνωστέ άγνωστε;


----------



## zephyrous (Jun 2, 2008)

Έτσι λέω, γνωστέ άνοστε


----------

